# Candy-stripe a cancer ward



## shy ♡

Err, well, I draw. Not always pokemon, most of the time it isn't pokemon, but I'll upload a pokemon. Because, why not. 







Feel free to crit, actually please do, I'd appreciate it.

Oh, and I'll take _suggestions_ for what to draw, but I won't necessarily draw it. It has to be tempting.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

That's a beautiful picture, really. The rain effects are amazing. May I ask how you acheived the glowing effect on the raindrops on Charizard's body?

Anyway, onto critique. The picture is very well-shaded, so I won't touch on that. However, the Charizard's right wing (our left) is a bit wonky: it seems to be connected to the spine instead of the right shoulder - I'd suggest moving it farther to our left. Also, I'm not sure how to explain it, but the wing seems to be... parallel to us, for lack of a better word. Not entirely sure how to fix it, but perhaps making the orange bendy-over part (sorry for my horrible explaining skills) smaller would help. And one more minor anatomy nitpick: the right side of the Charizard's chest is bigger than the left, when it should be the other way around.

The ocean is  very stylized and surprisingly appealing, especially the reflection. I'd recommend making the sky more cloudy, though, as there's a rainstorm going on. Instead using some overlapping blurred shapes (that's what it looks like, anyway), perhaps try using a very soft brush, perhaps an airbrush, and work the clouds in with that? 

Overall it's an incredible picture - i especially love the rain and the way it fades to black at the right edge - and I'd really love to see more from you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*



blazheirio889 said:


> That's a beautiful picture, really. The rain effects are amazing. May I ask how you acheived the glowing effect on the raindrops on Charizard's body?
> 
> Anyway, onto critique. The picture is very well-shaded, so I won't touch on that. However, the Charizard's right wing (our left) is a bit wonky: it seems to be connected to the spine instead of the right shoulder - I'd suggest moving it farther to our left. Also, I'm not sure how to explain it, but the wing seems to be... parallel to us, for lack of a better word. Not entirely sure how to fix it, but perhaps making the orange bendy-over part (sorry for my horrible explaining skills) smaller would help. And one more minor anatomy nitpick: the right side of the Charizard's chest is bigger than the left, when it should be the other way around.
> 
> The ocean is  very stylized and surprisingly appealing, especially the reflection. I'd recommend making the sky more cloudy, though, as there's a rainstorm going on. Instead using some overlapping blurred shapes (that's what it looks like, anyway), perhaps try using a very soft brush, perhaps an airbrush, and work the clouds in with that?
> 
> Overall it's an incredible picture - i especially love the rain and the way it fades to black at the right edge - and I'd really love to see more from you. Keep up the good work!


Thank you :] For both the crits and the compliments!

The glowing effect was done by painting the raindrops, duplicating the layer and gaussion blurring. Then I play with layer opacity of both layers. 

I see what you're saying about the anatomy (wing and chest area) but I am way too lazy to go and fix it, haha. Surely you understand that, this pic is like, 100 layers, 5 alone for the lineart. Once a pic is done, it's pretty much done. I appreciate the crit tremendously though, for future art. 

Ah, and... more art... because I can.







This is semi-old, recent enough for me to still like it. It's a character of mine who is not actually blue but was stylized as such for the picture. ... yep. Oh, and this was inspired by the song 'I'm Alive' from Next to Normal.

Annndd...







I do pixel art as well. :\ (two blue pics in one post. Er.)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*







I have no idea what this is. I was bored and inspired, so err, I drew... something. I decided it's some sort of werewolf because they have weird anatomy, but uh, yeah.

Oh, and I've been drawing lots of rain because it's totally artistic, not because I want it to rain really badly. Honest.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*







I don't know, I just wanted to.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Ahh I never post.

I recently (yesterday) got corel painter. It's... a complicated program, so I'm just sketching with it for now. :\ 













Tbh it's quite fun. More fun to sketch than with photoshop, definitely.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

TRIPLE POST FTW


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Hurhur. I sketch a lot. :\



















These are all fakemon of mine and Kusari's.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

GUYS SLOW DOWN WITH THE COMMENTS YOU'RE MAKING ME BLUSH













Still playing with painter.


----------



## Ruby

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

I'm a bit bemused that no one has commented on these.  I think they're very good.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Art threads generally acquire little to no posts. It is a sad fate.

I like the Alakazam one, it's pretty.


----------



## Green

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

I would comment but the images only load halfway.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

:D I achieved comments. Success. Ty peoples.

@ St. Christopher, try right clicking > view image and refreshing.







Uploaded with tinypic, maybe loads better?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

The newest one is very cool. Your artwork is very visually appealing; I love the details and the coloring. I feel like we should be able to see this dragon guy's other wing, though, unless there is only one.

Also I love your Charizard. =D


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Yes, the other wing should definitely be there, but you know, old art is old and I don't tend to fix it. :\ It's the sort of thing you miss until the very end and then go 'o crap did I seriously do that - ah fuck it'. And then live with it because you're too lazy.

But. Yes. PRETEND THERE IS ANOTHER WING IT IS THERE IT'S JUST VERY HARD TO SEE~~~~ sdfsd.

Anyhow. Er. I realize I've never posted like, anthros, or humans, or anything. So.






Anthony. He is a raccoon, but he walks on his toes, because I want him to. Hrr. 






Kyle. He's cool. I rather suck at humans. Dx






T'was a commission, not my character.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*



Male Gardevoir said:


> Art threads generally acquire little to no posts. It is a sad fate.


*cries in a corner* It's true . . .

but holy crap, your artwork is awesome. It's midmorning here and I need sleep now but I may make a decent post when I have awake-ness.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*



Pentimento said:


> Yes, the other wing should definitely be there, but you know, old art is old and I don't tend to fix it. :\ It's the sort of thing you miss until the very end and then go 'o crap did I seriously do that - ah fuck it'. And then live with it because you're too lazy.


Haha, it happens. Still looks awesome. I never really touch up my old sketches - I draw them in a certain mindset and I guess I need that mindset again to work on it again.

Your anthros are very nice looking as well. The poses and anatomy all look great =3

I wish I had critique to give because I know I always appreciate critique, but I can't really come up with anything. =c Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

And the worst part is, often the very best art threads get even fewer comments, but mostly I put it down to people seeing the art and basically going O.O. I, for one, feel silly posting "OMG these are SO GOOD" because it's so unhelpful, but your pictures really, really are and I'm nowhere near good enough an artist to offer any helpful crit D:


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

:[ You guys are so nice. I'm sure there are some stuffs you see wrong though. I mean. Feel free to tear whatever you want apart. But. If not. Your comments are lovely. <3

No art this time, sorry, I'm at my sister's and don't have any access to pics. :<


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Back from my sister's with arts! Well, just more sketches, really. :v

- Doodles of a raccoon, arm, kitty mouth and ... foot.
- Hibits.
- Random dragon head.
- Hairy/woolly ibex. Idk. Was on tv.
- Quiver. He's a maned wolf who manages to never look like a maned wolf. Yay art.
- Creepiest face you will ever see.
- A cute bobcat thing.
- COURARRR.
- Anthony. :D

Yepp. For once I will ask for no crits; pencil sketches are hard to make 'perfect', or as perfect as I want them to be, so even when I know what is wrong, I can't fix it. So just assume that I know what needs fixing, I just can't... fix it. :\ It's a lesson in being satisfied with flaws.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Whoo. Character design ramblings. So, I was trying to come up with Pentimento's design. So I went through a few concepts before finalizing it.






First one. Looks decent but not what I want.






Decent again but even further from what I want.






Getting closer.






And there we go. :v


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

:[ Art block. As a result all I've been doing is stupid sprites. Fff.






















I am so lame.

Here's old-ish art. Fakemons that poop fire.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

... It is a zoroark. That post was all zoroark.

Er. Thanks though.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Ah, sorry. For some reason I get a not-Zoroarky feel from it. I don't know why.
...Darn, I just made a fool of myself didn't I.

EDIT: Wait what where'd my post go?


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Huh, idk, I guess someone deleted it. o_o; Weird.

How do you get both a zoroark and not-zoroark feel from it?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

I don't know, really. When I looked at it my first reaction was "that's not a Zoroark" for some reason then I looked again and was like "but it looks so much like one" and it was confusing. Hlurghblughrle.

...Yeah, I'll be going now.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

:[ Art block.







It's purple.


----------



## Green

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

grah i can't crit but i love that giaffeathing

and sprites ffff there's something i love

The only one I'm really not fond of is the kricketot/articuno one. Its feet are waaaay too big.

also sprites aren't stupid ;m;


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

I like big feet. :[

I consider sprites to be more of a, well, useless art. Splicing pokemon really has no use. Making scratch sprites improves your skill, and that's used in actual games, but splicing pokemon is just a super-nerdy pasttime. :v

That said, if you want sprites, I have many. Most of them suck. But they're all scratch. 












































Whoo.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Eeeee, I love the fire-horses, they're wonderful <3 I think it's a shame we only got two horses in the whole Pokemon canon (oh god, correct me if I'm wrong) and they basically look the same. Yours are way cooler B)
I also want Leafeon to evolve into your second-to-last scratch sprite. 

I don't even like Zoroark much, but I enjoyed all your 'sona pictures. I think I like the second one best, but they're all pretty wonderful. What did you do them with?


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

The fire-horse-cow-bull things are actually based on a legend of fire-pooping things whose name I can't recall at the moment. Er, I'll ask gew later. :v Err. But I agree they're totally cooler than rapidash, even though rapidash is cool. And I'm biased. Hrr.

And the grass-type sprites are fossas! Why no fossa pokemons. :[ 






Feliox.






Ferocism.

:D

I wasn't a huge fan of zoroark until its awesomness was pointed out to me, tbh. Also it's technically not my sona; I've sort of dropped the use of a fur/per/pokesona in general and just use characters. :v Some of which represent different parts of my personality, as most characters tend to do. Er, what do you mean by what did I do with them?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

I think she said "do them with", like, what art program/techniques did you use--they look sketchier than most of what you usually do. (And are awesome--I was wondering what a pentimento was, hurr. Now I know and now I like.)

Also: craise line = bonnacons. Unless Kusari knows of some other creature with incendiary excrement of which I am unaware.

I've already seen most of these over at Kutho, but <3 and still do want. Mitch needs to get out of the hospital already and go catch a craise because for srs really do want. (That and sharike and that indrat thing I totally missed hey why don't you post those next?)


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Oic I did those in Corel Painter, which I recently got and have been playing with. It's super fun and great for more artsy-stuff than photoshops. Oh and yes t'is the bonnacon. How am I supposed to remember a name like that? :[ I barely remember my brothers' names.

Fratice say and I do. :o






Sharike.






Savalisk.






Dealta. :D I so want one of these. Just barely fat enough to fly on.






Indrat.






Quarlash. Kangaskhan just don't cut it.

We both need craise. :[ Incendiary poo ftw. I don't know why Sol had a problem with that poo chart. Really.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I think she said "do them with", like, what art program/techniques did you use--they look sketchier than most of what you usually do. (And are awesome--I was wondering what a pentimento was, hurr. Now I know and now I like.)


Yeah, that was it. I'm fascinated by people who can use so many different media - things like spiriting and digital art go right over my head.

I found out what a pentimento was the other week, too! It was very exciting. 

I want one o' them Dealta thingies, too. I love the blue/icy feathers on its head, and the more autumnal feathers on its prevo. 

The face of the first fossa 'mon is so, so _cute_. I could just stare at it...


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*

Actually :D Dealta and Savalisk are split evolutions; if Sharike has Pure Power it evolves into Dealta, with Huge Power it evolves into Savalisk. They're cool. Cool species. *bias*

Anyhow I actually share your jealousy. I'm rather restricted to digital media and people who can paint and stuff with traditional media just make me go :[ with jealousy. But thank yous. <3

Hr. Random image.






Get it. Hahaha. ... yeah.

Hrr. And something new. Still art block but I'm working with colours.







It's uh, a pixel-over of the platinum sprite, resized bigger. :v


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*



Pentimento said:


> [your resentment is delicious]


That's lingo for interview... via satellite~



>


I reeeeeally like this. The fur is so rich and detailed, I want to wear it as a toupee.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Beauty is a good letter of introduction*



Vixie said:


> That's lingo for interview... via satellite~


DESTINATION: HORROR







Another pixel-over, this time of a TCG image. :v


----------



## shy ♡

Another pixel over. I'll get over this art block soon. :\






Old but. Eh. Still relevant.

Another pixel over.


----------



## Green

Excuse me but can I marry your spriting skills?


----------



## shy ♡

Marriage is squicky. Appreciate from a distance~






More pixel overs. :v


----------



## shy ♡

Ahh new art.







<3 Pendoraa. Her name is Shirley.


----------



## Dannichu

Is she serious? :D

I really like the asymmetry of the design, and the shading, and that eye in particular looks amazing. 

The Cheshire-cat colouring makes me smile, too :)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

See, and I was just about to say "one of us should draw a pendoraa and make Sol _look at it_ and appreciate its _great beauty_ and _exquisite grace_".

Go introduce him to Shirley. Do it now.


----------



## shy ♡

Ahaha, serious how? She's more like. Well. Not so serious. Very childlike. Puppylike. :D I'm glad you like the colouring! I'm trying to work on improving my colourings. 

Kratos - already done. :D


----------



## shy ♡

I waste so much time on sketches that they develop into finished pieces. :\ Also, Pentimento is beginning to look very rat-like. Which I don't mind. Enjoy terribly drawn gore that doesn't really look like gore at all.


----------



## shy ♡

New fakemons.










Minize...










... and thorike.

I feel like I'm on the worst acid trip ever.






Zeburaiku. If someone wants to crit or redline this I would really appreciate it, equines are hard to get down right.


----------



## Equinoxe

The fakemons are looking pretty interesting, but since the sprites are most likely pixel-over-ish, they don't quite have the "pokemon feel".
I'd suggest making the sprites separately as they usually have different kinds of poses (usually the 'mons are facing front) and they should be a bit more... cartoonified (?), meaning the body parts should be a bit more rounded and tight-packed than they are now.
Uh but since this is not in the pixel art section, I'll shut up about the sprites already P:

The arts for the fakemons have pretty fancy shading (I especially like Thorike's claws or whatever they're called). Minize's head looks a tad flat though, unless it's meant to be like that.

I suck at drawing horses BUT I ride and thus have seen many horses and so I can pretty safely say that your Zeburaika looks swell. 
I think the biggest problem there is that the head is too big and the neck a tad too thin. Zebras also usually have more rounded ears and their body shape is a bit more pony-like than horse-like. The muzzle also needs a bit work, so here's some shabby redlining for you:





It's a very good drawing nevertheless (bonus: I actually thought it was scanned or something at first glance fft).

I really hope this block of text can help you somehow C:

EDIT: oh and I really love the shading on Pendoraa, it's so lively and organic. P:


----------



## shy ♡

Yeah the sprites are just an add-on because I have to have them in order to get approval on some forum I go to blahblahblah. :v I'm improving slowly butttt it's not really my main 'goal'. (Let alone mimicking the pokemon style - heh.) EDIT: I will keep in mind what you said though because I hate the thought of knowing I can get better and not doing so. So thanks for the crit here too.

Minize's head does look sort of flat-ish but I'm not sure how to fix it... hrm... I'll play around with it until it doesn't bother me.

(I ride horses too :D Well I haven't for a while now because of suck but!) Thank youuu for the redlines/crit! Horsie faces are so hard. Haha corel painter is so easy to get a natural, handdrawn look with. If I added a texture to it you'd never know~ Anyhow thanks again for crits <3


----------



## shy ♡

Moooore sketches.













For some reason I insist on difficult poses even though equids are so hard to draw. :|


----------



## shy ♡

I redid the sketchy-pic up there cause it was bugging me. :\







Possibly not better at all but. I nitpick. And so this isn't the most boring art post ever, old pixel art.







One of my favourites, though now that I look at it again I see all the things I did wrong. Bah.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

What/who is Pentimento fighting there, out of curiosity? You're right that the gore isn't terribly realistic, but I guess that's because the gashes look deep enough to have gone well beyond the skin and muscle and yet you don't see any guts, etc.. It's still <3, though, it doesn't need the guts to be all bloody and get the point across~

Sketches are beautiful, yupyup. I think the feraligatr's hind leg might be too far back based on where you have the tail starting, but it's so pretty and the rapidash is guuuuh. I can't draw horses at all, so. Envy.


(uugggh work kratos work finish the goddamn proposal stop doing art stuff)

also I fixed the motor drive thing you pointed out, it'll work properly next release~


----------



## shy ♡

Mentos is fighting Anthony, the crossdressing raccoon boy from before. :D There's really no canonical reason for them to fight (or know eachother) but it was fun to draw so yup. And yeahhh I don't think guts are really my thing. I mean they're nice inside your body but outside they're just rather unpleasant. I guess I should learn to draw them but uhhh :| ew.

Horses _are_ hard and I'm not sure how I learned how to do them, I think I just kept drawing them occasionally and it sort stuck in my brain. BUT you can draw humans so you're meaner. AND uh it's very likely gatr's leg is too far back, though I can't see it because I'm not a pro with uh, reptile anatomy. I'll work on it though! Hr. Oh actually I do see it, I should add a thigh to make it less awkward. If I ever finish that... yeah.

(yay motor drive :D)


----------



## shy ♡

Most boring sketch/pose ever turned into a colouring experiment. I had fun.


----------



## shy ♡

Still playing with colour... ehhh.


----------



## shy ♡

Guuuyyss I know it's annoying whining about comments but like I'm now quadruple-posting so do you mind just, like, posting something in between my pictures, I don't know, just say 'your crap is crap' so that I'm not spamming so much. :| K.






Nibite and






Varanom. Overhauls of my very first fakemons yayyy brought on by the fact that I've lost all info I had on them that wasn't stored in my brain (meaning pretty much everything). Uhh they have a third stage which has lines done but I am lazy! :[ I'm not satisfied with these pics at all; I hate attempting to mimic the Sugimori style. Mimicking other styles just bugs the hell out of me, it stunts me and... always ends up screwing me over. But, for some reason, I do it anyhow. Why? ... Because self-improvement is masturbation. :[


----------



## Green

I actually rather like your style. :] Nibite is completely adorable and I want one. Varanorm just looks... odd. Its feet don't seem like they'd be able to support its weight. 

I like your stuff but I suck at critique so I don't post! Otherwise it'd be just a waste of space.


----------



## shy ♡

The point I was making was that it's _not_ my style, it's Sugimori's. :\

Varanom vary between walking on all fours and on their hind legs, so their hind legs aren't meant to support their weight entirely. Think bears.


----------



## Littlestream

I think that you're very good at Sugimori style, but the ones done in your own style are stunning. It's interesting how the highlighted parts don't really have outlines, it makes them look more realistic. I'm bad at commenting, aren't I?


----------



## shy ♡

:D Thankyous. Actually on the pics that are lineless, the entire image is lineless; I'm working on, you know, not needing lines, since they mostly hinder art. It's slow... learning how to do it well though. Because it's hard. :[

Anyhowww since this is an art thread, here's a work-in-progress. Currently it's just a quick gesture sketch and a background because I got uhh spontaneous inspiration, and you know how that happens, you have to get it down really fast or else it'll disappear. So I got down the pose real quick and moved onto the background and yeah.







Backgrounds are _so much fun_ in corel painter. Seriously, I could just do backgrounds with no characters in them. Anyhow that's Anthony, or it will be. Anddd I don't know where he is. Somewhere sparkly.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

One thing that would help improve the attempts at Sugi-style is slightly thicker lines, and perhaps simplifying the shading--he doesn't really use more than two layers of light and shadow in most, so the more gradated look you've got is kind of overshaded for him. Then it's just a matter of the eyes being in an entirely different style (again, generally simpler), but, well, I like your style better and if emulating that style annoys you then pick a less annoying one? idk.

That background is amazing and gorgeous and stop that right now. >|


----------



## shy ♡

Yeah I think I'm not gonna bother with the Sugimori thing, it's just a pain in the ass and overall I'm not crazy about his style anyhow so. :[ It doesn't help me progress as an artist so I don't know why I bother.

You should totally get corel painter and try working on backgrounds, it's the funnest thing everrr. :D The program's confusing at first and yeah I just use like, 3 kinds of brushes but it's _fun_.


----------



## shy ♡

This image refused to be uploaded absolutely anywhere. :| Which is ironic since I drew it because I was already pissed. Pfeh.


----------



## shy ♡

:|


----------



## shy ♡

Mmk, I figured a good way to uh, get comments, because yeah that's what artists want right. :v Soo basically if you want critique on your art, post and I'll do my best to crit/redline. However you must in exchange comment on my art. :D obviously I am banking on the fact people want crit but well here's hoping okay

WELL. I have drawn lately. I'm starting a digital art course today, which is the reason I've been working in corel painter so much recently - they use both photoshop and corel, so I had to familiarize myself with the program at least a little. (Also with human anatomy. :[ boo.) WELL. Okay. So here's art. It's mostly big art so, links.

- Igenous from Negrek's fic Clouded Sky. I <| (that's cake) magmar and Igneous is awesome.

- Chris Colfer on a llama. Holding a can of diet coke in a button-down blue shirt. Singing Don't Cry For Me Argentina. This is me obsessing, yeah. But I'm pretty sure this is my best drawing/painting thing whatever so far, aside from the background, which I clearly could have done better with. :| Buuuut it _looks_ like him! Eee. <| *pride*

And pixels...





This started off as uh, a cat-thing and turned into a mustelid-fossa-like thing. Not that I mind, really, it was mostly done because I was bored and felt an urge to pixel. Sooo... yeah. The colour are too harsh for my liking but I'm getting better. :\

Annnd last form of the komodo dragon line, improving the sugimori style because I had to. :[ NO MORE.


----------



## Dannichu

I AM HERE I AM COMMENTING Seriously, your pictures are *amazing* please don't stop posting or anything D: 

The first one on this page, the, uh, giant wolf-flying-snakey-thing? It looks fantastic. I really love the background for it, and I like how the furriness continues down its back while it's still lizardy underneath. Most of its bottom half reminds me of one of the bosses on Redident Evil 5, but that could just be because I spent all of last night playing it. 
I totally took "I drew this because I was already pissed" to mean you drew this while drunk, and I was about to be incredibly impressed at your drunk-drawing skills. XD

Is the reindeer one a picture of the season-changing deer-thing from the 5th gen? I haven't been playing too close attention to all the new ones and keep forgetting what they look like. The pose is cool (I love all the cool poses you do in general, especially with... horsey-type animals), I like the blue outline, and the fuzziness on its... very 70's-looking legwarmer-thingies.

The Magmar is SO CUTE I love his stubby arms and legs and beak and the whole picture is all warm and snuggly and I especially like the firey colouring you used for his... head-thingies. The beak, I think, is a little asymmetrical in relation to the eyes and face? But it's a lovely, lovely pic and Magmar don't get enough love :3

The Argentina pic is hilarious and awesome and I don't even _get_ it and I still want to set it as my desktop wallaper. The llama is hilarious - I especially love its hooves and mouth - and the only nitpick I have with Chris is the colouring of his mouth looks a little funny. Like he sort of has an orange in his mouth? I'm rubbish at this critting thing. 
I do love his eyebrows, though X3

I've just reread this comment and it had reminded me why I shouldn't reply to anything while half-asleep. I apologise for its complete incoherency, particularly for the overuse of the words "thing" and "thingy".


----------



## shy ♡

Oh, Dannichu, have I ever mentioned I love you? Because I do. :[ And I don't throw those l-words around lightly! Auhg. You are epic-ness in human form. (I assume you are human-formed.)

Oh, you can be sure I was drunk, what with my affection for alcohol. Oh I just love me some alcohol... can't get enough of it. Sometimes I wonder if I /should/ get drunk or high or something and see what comes out of it, drawing-wise, would be interesting, I think. But no, I'm pretty straight-edge, aside from prescription drugs. :v But! Thankyouuu. Sometimes I just uh, start drawing and see what comes out. :D

It _is_ the weather-changing deer with a completely unpronounceable name. It's the winter form, which in the sprite is much fuzzier and cuter than I've managed to draw. :[ But I do like what you've termed the 70's legwarmers. xD And I <3 magmar so much you don't even know, it used to be my favourite pokemon. Eehee. That was when there was only 1st gen... oh... so long ago.

I suckkk at mouths and human faces in general. ; ; Ahgg I'll improve, slowly. Oh well. Watch Glee and then obsess over the actors and you'll get the pic! Or I'll explain it, that works.
See, Chris Colfer acts Kurt, and I love him, okay. So I obsess. And uh, Chris loves the colour blue, thus the colour-scheme for the pic. He also loves blue button-down shirts (actually he wears little else), sunglasses, diet coke, llamas (he says he was like a llama in high school - llamas don't fit in, are they goats, camels, horses, what? that's what he was like, he didn't fit in); he wants to sing Don't Cry For Me Argentina on Glee because it's the only female powerhouse ballad he hadn't done yet, annnd... yep! :D I'm a bit of a creepy stalker... yeahhh.


----------



## Equinoxe

Have I mentioned I really adore your use of colour (in both your pixel art and digital paintings)? You have all those crazy colours mixed up in a way that makes them look just beautiful.
Your paintings are also really smoooooth (I'm looking at you, Magmar) and just guh you need to tell me how to do that and if the program you're using has anything to do with it (Corel Painter, was it?).



Your winter-Mebukijika has a gorgeous deer butt :D The blue sketch colour looks a tad weird (maybe purple/violet'd fit better) but it doesn't matter that much since it obviously is more of a sketch and less of a full-fledged drawing.


I think I already said this, but the Magmar piece has amazing colours, and I applaud you for making snow look clean without making it extra-blue :O
The shading is just tasty and there is very little to complain about. If I have to say something negative-ish, I'd say the tail+flame could maybe have a smoother curve, right now the flame looks a tad stiff.


There are a few anatomical problems with your Chris, mainly in the shoulder/upper arm area (more shoulders/longer arms? idk). The biggest problem with the mouth is the shading; right now it makes it look like it's some sort of a pink blob. Turn the shading around a bit like this or something:





I don't know what the person looks like, but I think his chin could be longer? Dunno, it might make the lower portion of the face look more natural.

Your cat-mustelid-animal-pixel thing is pretty fancy (again with the tasty colours !). I'm not sure how to criticize it since my pixelart is so different and I have very little experience on these more detailed and colourful pixels.
The way the tail curves is a bit awkward; maybe mess around with the outline on the lower part?


The sugi-style komodo kind of shows that the style isn't really the right one for you, since your art looks better with that full shading and wacky colours you usually use. It's not bad; it just looks a lot flatter and less lively than your other work. The wings have some weird going on too; the shapes aren't quite symmetrical. 
The creature's quite cute, though C:



Okay what did I actually type that much? I seriously hope at least one sentence there is even remotely useful :D

Keep on artsin'! I like to check out your work even if I don't have the time/motivation to comment all the time.
also TEACH ME THOSE COLOURS MAN


----------



## shy ♡

; ; Equinoxe I love you toooo you and Danni are like my bffs okayyyy. I will attempt to teach you my colours - see you just grab colours and splash them on the drawing and then, uh, well, yes that's pretty much it. COLOURS GO WELL IN DRAWINGS so you put them... in... them. :D?... 

Anyyyhow I don't think I'll fix the magmar-flame because I find flames to be a) a pain in the ass and b) a pain in the ass. :[ I might have to focus on that, in the future, but at the moment it isn't what I'm interested in improving on since, well, I don't draw it much... yeah. BUT uh. Right. I do think I'll try to fix Chris's face though, and the chest-arm area will have to do until I figure out how exactly human chests/arms work. I had the same problem with quadrupeds for the longest time. :[ And I'll possibly fix the mustelid-cat-thing's tail unless I'm too lazy... but it's definitely funky-looking... baw.

I'm gonna redraw that entire line though in a more pleasing style, because I don't like, you know, how they look atm. Grah. Possibly I'll pixel them, actually, that sounds fun... :o

Anyhooow sorry I'm not posting art, I _have_ art but it's not on this computer and not online D: ahh. Wait, I might have old art I can post? Errh... Okay, here's some old crap.

- Horse drawn for no reason other than I wanted to draw a horse. For some reason, since I've learned to handle their anatomy, they've become really fun to draw. (Not that I'm any sort of expert, but they're certainly easier than before.)

- Leopard? and lion, characters belonging to uh, people on dA, art trades from a few months ago... Er, sketch trades, actually.

- Dragon and horse-dragon-thing. Sorry for giant watermark things :[ I don't have the original files anymore...

EDIT: Oh, and corel can help achieve a super-soft look, or any other look really, it has over a bazillion brushes. But you can do the same thing with photoshop, with more patience, haha. Photoshop _can_ do pretty much anything if you have the patience for it, corel just does it faster. :]

EDIT AGAIN: Oooh, new arts. :D I can't stop drawinggg.






I love dinosaurs but I don't know any of them so I just draw vaguely dinosaurian things. :|


----------



## Dannichu

Eeee you are most welcome and I love you too! (I'm mostly human-formed. Deformed-human-formed, if you will)

Ah, I'll drink-draw occasionally (I'm not a wild-party person, but will drink if I'm in the mood), and while my art doesn't get massively bad, it goes incredibly _weird_ and I usually end up with pages and pages of Dragonair-snail hybrids doing wacky things. 

Magmar is fun to draw - you should do them more often! It's the bird/human/FIRE combination that does it XD

The Chris story is adorable~ And I'm so, so glad I'm not the only one who obsesses over actors like that. >>

Anyways, the dragon-thing looks badass and you should definitely draw it properly sometime :D Are the bits on its legs and head feathery, leafy or spiky? I _love_ its wings <3

The greys, whites and pink on the snow leapoard/tiger/general big-cat-thing look wonderful; it's a shame this one doesn't have a background, because with your epic use of colours (as Equinoxe pointed out), it'd look even more cool.

And the lion is just cuuuute. I love how it's all compact and small-looking (the crouching helps this, and his tail is all tiny!), but he still looks all muscly and super-powerful. Like, if he were a Pokemon, he'd have really good attack _and_ defense. 

Heee! That new dinosaur-thingy is _adorable_! I love its teeny-tiny arms! And the head-spikes~ Was that one drawn using traditional art or digitally? I love dinosaurs but don't know that much about them, so I stick with the ones everyone knows, and I still manage to mess those up most of the time X3


----------



## shy ♡

The dino is digital :D I only do digital, so if you're ever confused, just assume it's digital, hee. I think I _will_ finish that dragon-thing - the things on its head/back/legs are spikes that were meant to look crystal-ish when coloured. (Idk how I remember that...) Oh, and I _definitely_ obsess over actors... probably a bit too much... >>;;


----------



## Equinoxe

Pentimento said:


> ; ; Equinoxe I love you toooo you and Danni are like my bffs okayyyy.


D'awwwwwwww man you're so nice ;u;
also that was the best colour tutorial ever :'D

You draw big cats so much better, mine always end up looking like weird bears. The white leopard-cat looks a bit short but it's not insanely distracting. P:

HORSE-DRAGON THING:
You _NEED_ to draw it properly :U It's pretty dang cool and interesting and whoah

The little dinosaur-thing is cute, I like the traditional-ish effect you got going on in there :P




Pentimento said:


> Oh, and corel can help achieve a super-soft look, or any other look really, it has over a bazillion brushes. But you can do the same thing with photoshop, with more patience, haha. Photoshop can do pretty much anything if you have the patience for it, corel just does it faster. :]


Thanks for the info. I'm not the most patient kind of person, so this sounds interesting :D Besides experimenting with different programs is cool (too bad my current laptop is poop, probably gotta wait 'till I get a new one before 'legally' acquiring new fancy programs).


----------



## shy ♡

Pfff legally acquiring things! Stealing is totally the way to go. :D

Anddd present for Dannichus:







I didn't know what to draw for you and then I realized... well... yep. Sherlock. :P I'm sort of half-satisfied with this, but there's nothing I can do to fix what's bothering me, so here it is. Hope you like, anyhow. :D


----------



## Aisling

Pentimento said:


> Chris Colfer on a llama. Holding a can of diet coke in a button-down blue shirt. Singing Don't Cry For Me Argentina.


I only _just now_ realized who you are and I'm the _biggest idiot ever_ because in hindsight it was totally obvious even despite the fact this is the first time I've visited your art thread :'(

I'm jealous of your colors and your fur detail (especially the pixel art) is super scrumptious. And I love your lizardy critters! I really want myself a Nibite now. :< I'll def poke into this thread more often. I feel ashaaamed.


----------



## shy ♡

Alraune said:


> I only _just now_ realized who you are and I'm the _biggest idiot ever_ because in hindsight it was totally obvious even despite the fact this is the first time I've visited your art thread :'(
> 
> I'm jealous of your colors and your fur detail (especially the pixel art) is super scrumptious. And I love your lizardy critters! I really want myself a Nibite now. :< I'll def poke into this thread more often. I feel ashaaamed.


I'm actually a ninja so I cannot blame you for not realizing who I am. (Okay more accurately there is no reason to remember me so.)


----------



## shy ♡

BEFORE YOU CAN READ ME YOU GOTTA LEARN HOW TO SEE ME







STOP!


----------



## Aisling

Aaaaawwwww I still want one! ; ; Little bitty scales!


----------



## shy ♡

And Equinoxe gave me the idea to take progress shots, sooo. I already had the lines done at that point, but.











This part was done on another layer.





Shading below it, then merged layers.





















Anddd then the next prog shot is the finished image, lol.


----------



## Equinoxe

Whoosh that komodo dragon definitely looks much better in your own style.
Thanks for getting those progress shots; it's nice to see your way of working :O

Your way of shading is really organic and smooth, and that, coupled with the harmonic colour choices and lighting makes the whole image atmospheric even without a background. 
The only critique I have is mostly outline-centered. The dragon's left knee (our right) looks a bit too light; maybe the outline could be a bit darker around the thigh to make it stick out less. The tail tip area has a similar problem, but in its case the outlines are perhaps too dark; it doesn't look as 'finished' as, let's say, the chest area of the dragon.

I really wanna see more of your pixels, they're really inspiring (I feel like trying out some pixel-artin' again !). Keep up the good work! C:


----------



## shy ♡

Hmm, you know, you're right. :[ I should probably go back and change that but epic-lazy means I probably won't. Now that I look at it I also want to lighten the head but ahg. I want to move on to the next art. Dx Thanks though! <|

And next art already done. :[ *no life*

1 2 3 4 5 







The sketch was done at least half a year ago... I was getting sick of it sitting in my folder untouched. Sooo. Yeah. 'tis Anthony. :D Anyhow, I'm aware of anatomy flaws in this one, but like I said it's a really old sketch - I fixed most of it but some of it got away. O vell.






Kusari said draw ditto. Another friend said draw tyranitar. Yep.


----------



## Dannichu

;sfd;kxgvxfbg;;ZSDLFH;XDFBKXDFVXDF

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

YOU DID SHERLOCK ART OH GOD MY LIFE IS COMPLETE <33333

Eeee it is GLORIOUS thank you SO MUCH :DDDD

*saves* *sets as background* *legally marries*


----------



## shy ♡

Dannichu said:


> ;sfd;kxgvxfbg;;ZSDLFH;XDFBKXDFVXDF
> 
> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> YOU DID SHERLOCK ART OH GOD MY LIFE IS COMPLETE <33333
> 
> Eeee it is GLORIOUS thank you SO MUCH :DDDD
> 
> *saves* *sets as background* *legally marries*


Dannichu, uhm, I think you should know that I consider myself married to my work and while I'm flattered by your interest I'm really not looking for anything...

:P Right. I'm glad you like! <|







MONITOR LIZARDS

Because I'm coming up with a goana character and needa work on lizard anatomy and what I want from the character etc.


----------



## Dannichu

Hahaha XD 
You just won the award for the most counterproductive let-down _ever_ <333

I love the top-middle lizard so much. I think it's the chillaxing pose, but just looking at it makes me giggle.


----------



## shy ♡

Ahaha. You know I can't let you down. :P

And here's the result of them lizards: Callow! :D He's a cowboy who rides bulls in rodeos. I'm linking the image because it is literally huge. Liiiink.

I'm sorta in love with him atm, which I should be since I just made him, soooo. Hopefully many Callow arts will follow. Yays!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Okay you know what that is the _best character ever_. I am not even kidding I am in love with Callow so hard. That pic with the two guns is amazing and you are amazing and damn. And I like the way he speaks and refers to the bull as a she, too. :D

(Don't goannas have forked tongues like other monitor lizards, though? Or was that a conscious thing? I dunno, I guess if I think about it I'm not sure if a forked tongue would look any better, but I'm curious.)


----------



## shy ♡

Oh Kratos. :D <3 You so awesome, ehehe. Callow's a bit of a misogynist, he is. And apparently they do! I didn't even think of that. I'll keep that in mind for future pics of him, of which there will hopefully be many.


----------



## shy ♡

First two dudes from the left were based on a dream I had (weirdest dream ever), the rest were just working on faces. I WILL LEARN/






Callow stretching. :D I found that grabbing poses from people in tv shows (pause show + reference) is extremely amusing. Often leads to extremely strange poses buuut... well... yeah.






Callow are sexy bastard.


----------



## Dannichu

Eeeee, I love Callow, too~ I especially adore the picture right at the top, with the smoke and Wild West writing and all. It's fantastic. I know basically nothing about lizards (Life in Cold Blood is the one Attenborough documentary series I missed ;;), but the colour scheme he has is _lovely_. Bright yellow with dark, earthy colours is awesome. I thought for a few moments there he had a bellybutton (which would've been pretty epic in its own way), but it's just the, uh, creases in his belly. 
I think I like his shorter neck in the newer pictures, too. 

I can offer zero commentary on your human faces except yay on you for making them all look so different, with head shapes, types of noses, eyebrow shape and all.


----------



## shy ♡

:D I love his colours too. Browns are generally my favourite colours (with bluuuuue) which is why so many of my characters are brown. |D And thanks, about the faces! The differences among them isn't the difficult part for me, it's more, er, making them look like humans...

Anyhow. It seems that when my sleep is screwed up the results are many arts.













Attempted to make them more hyena-like since uhhh I was bored and I love hyenas. I'll probably do more like these because I'm have an extremely easy time drawing atm and yet I don't know what to draw, like, in terms of real pictures with themes and such, sooo doodles are all I do.

Actually if anyone has any suggestions or something go ahead and suggest, I might draw it.

Annnnd more faces.







Best way to get over a difficulty with drawing something is drawing so many of that thing that you grow to haaaaate them.


----------



## shy ♡

NEW ARTTTT most of these are just doodles.










































I have no idea what this is.

























Whoo that was a lot.


----------



## shy ♡

I hate when this thread doesn't update when I post. :|

Lately I've been so brain-dead on what to draw I've been random paging on the specieswiki. Yeah.

















































God I draw a lot.


----------



## shy ♡

I LOVE ALL THESE COMMENTS I GET THANKS GUYS whine






I was bored and doodling and it looks kinda like an arcanine. Ahh well.







Mmm.


----------



## shy ♡

First two three days of artmo.













Random dude and Anthony. :v







More Anthony.


----------



## shy ♡

Days 4 and 5.






Anthony on the right.






Callow. :D

I'm going on vacation tomorrow until Wednesday so I'm gonna try and get multiple pics done tonight... we'll see how that works out.

EDIT: one done






Anthony, again. For day 6 I guess. byeee


----------



## shy ♡

Hrr apparently I was only 4 days behind due to vacation, but. Well. Artmo pics. These vary in quality. :[






Random girl.






Anthony likes to dress up.






More Anthony...






Anthony in bondage :D






No idea.

All caught up. :v


----------



## celebu

I love your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't say anything bad about any of them!!!!
I hope the pokemon company uses your fakemon in a game!!!!!!!!

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## shy ♡

Okayyyy I haven't posted in a while. :|






Whivit and gew. It makes sense, really.






Uh, it's a bat.






For my brother's school... idek.

















Boredom. :[






Er... idk.

Sigh. So much art block.


----------



## shy ♡

I don't know why I draw half this stuff. :|


----------



## celebu

I like them!

Do you do the pic. on photoshop?????


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I think your improvement on humans really shows, actually :o the one you posted on the 3rd has very few mistakes and the colouring is always gorgeousss.

Also I love all the pictures of pokémon interacting with dittos. Maybe I just like dot-eyes on things. Maybe.


----------



## shy ♡

Ty ; ; my progress with humans is cumbersome. I need a specific reference, which I don't need and never have and has actually always hindered me for other species, and it has to be very exact for what I want to draw. Not necessarily the exact pose, but... just specific towards what I need. :| It feels like I'm _not improving_ because I'm not going in the direction I want. I'm going in the wrong direction. I want to be able to draw humans without reference. BUT IT'S NOT WORKING D< D< ARGH 

But. I just need more practice. Right? :| sigh.

And, yes, I do love those dittos. Maybe I'll tell ask gew for more ideas, ditto-wise.

And er, here is more stuff. :\ (oh and yes I use photoshop for the most part.)


----------



## shy ♡

- Iggly, jiggly and wiggly.

- Dude, dude, dude, and dude.

And I'm posting this dude cause he's my favourite.


----------



## Green

;^;

dat gengar!

(draw more ghosts)


----------



## shy ♡

:D ty. I can't do more ghosts just yet cause I'm working on finishing the first gen pokes and those are the only ghosts in the first generation. You can suggest a first gen poke though.


----------



## Green

Er, porygon? Or dratini? Or SCYTHER. idk bugs or internetducks or dragons, all of gen1 was great.

Also haunter finally loaded for me and that's even better then gengar <3 I love the mouthy-teeth.


----------



## Lili

That was the creepiest looking Igglybuff I've ever seen.  It's eyes remind me of Squidward's Suicide xD.


----------



## shy ♡

Igglybuff _is_ creepy, man. Admit it. Iggly and jiggly just want to eat your souls. Why do you think I went to the wiggles right after the haunters? Because of the creep factor.

In all honesty I kept trying to draw it non-creepy but it wasn't working so I figured, hell, creepy it is. Maybe I'll add a cheshire grin.


----------



## Ratty

That igglybuff is the best thing I've ever seen.

.... I kinda suck at comments but everything else is awesome too. Only crits I can give is that the Gastly's lineart needs to be darker around the face, or the shading needs to be lighter. If the lineart isn't the darkest shade in the picture, it looks off.


----------



## shy ♡

Haha thanks. :]

I kinda like lighter linearts... hrr... you're probably right but I still like experimenting, unfortunately.


----------



## Ratty

Hey, experimenting is good! That's how you learn new things and improve. And see, it looks fine on Haunter and Gengar because on them it is the darkest shade. On Gastly I think it's that line of dark red/purple that throws it off.


----------



## shy ♡

Yeah, I think you're right. I keep trying to do this thing where the lineart is purposely lighter in areas but I keep failing epically and erk. I'm just gonna stick with what I know for a while. :\


----------



## shy ♡

I have a tummy ache. :[


----------



## Ratty

Oh I love these. Colors! So much color! It looks really nice and the colors works together really well. I especially love the red on their gloves, I really like when people do something in one color and make it look like another. (Badly worded sentence, in short, you used only red and pink shades but the gloves still look white) It's something I've been trying to do a lot but never quite got the hang of.


----------



## shy ♡

:D Thanks! I figured I had to play with the colours cause their designs are pretty boring. I also love playing with colours, you know, like how you mentioned it. S'hard but I love when I get it right, which is so rare, lul.


----------



## shy ♡

I had the lines all done for scizor and then I accidentally fucked 'em up :| frack.


----------



## Equinoxe

Holy crud those colours and that shading and whoa O:
I especially love the texture on Porygon; the spiky crystal-esque shading fits well and makes the whole thing interesting to look at.

How'd you screw up Scizor's lines? D: Are they recoverable in any way?


Anyhow, keep these pretty critters coming! I always check them out even though often I'm a non-commenting jerk :U


----------



## shy ♡

:D ty.

It was on the same canvas/layer as scyther and I select-expanded-filled in with colour and didn't realized it filled in over scizor's already finished lines. So. :| feck. Have to redo 'em.


----------



## Equinoxe

You're welcome C:

Aw man that's nasty. These your-art-is-_gone-forever_ things always happen at the worst times D:


----------



## shy ♡

It really does. And it makes me not want to continue at all. :\












I never realized how cute omanyte/star could be. I'm really enjoying the simpler pokemon, so much fun to colour.

















Not as fun to colour, but more fun to draw.


----------



## shy ♡

Bzzrrpps.































Starmie is so boring srsly.

And courtesy of gew...







Nightmare fuel.

And finally finished that scizor.


----------



## shy ♡

Not at home and this computer won't let me upload to tumblr so it goes here. :|







Kitty.


----------



## Eloi

Awww, I love the kitty! I can never make the tails look right, so I really appreciate the fur detail on that. And that face! Aww!


----------



## shy ♡

TY :D <3






_And when it rains,
Will you always find an escape?
Just running away,
From all of the ones who love you,
From everything.
You made yourself a bed
At the bottom of the blackest hole (blackest hole)
And you'll sleep 'til May
And you'll say that you don't want to see the sun anymore_

When It Rains - Paramore






_The stars, the moon, they have all been blown out
You left me in the dark
No dawn, no day, I'm always in this twilight
In the shadow of your heart_

Cosmic Love - Florence + The Machine

Trying to draw to songs... yup.


----------



## shy ♡

More crap. :[ Can't draw anything half-decent lately, sigh.






_I can change, I can change, I can change
But who you want me to be?
I’m the same, I’m the same, I’m the same, what do you want me to be?

You are not alone dear loneliness
You forgot but I remember this
So stranger, stranger, stranger things have happened I know oh oh, oh oh_






Really old lines that I didn't bother touching up, thus the crude anatomy flaws. But I just wanted to finish it so I could be rid of it. :\






Old lines again, but not as bad. My friend said draw Anthony as if he were, idk, in Star Wars or something... can't remember. Also apparently I only draw Anthony now. :| Oh well. I <3 him so I'm not ashamed. (I'm on a plane)


----------



## Dannichu

Eeeee, so many pretty pictures! I feel terrible for not checking this more often (I totally forgot the art forum even existed), but having so much eyecandy to drool over was wonderful, I have to say :D

I love your original Pokeymans. With Gen V, nobody seems to draw the original critters anymore, and it was a joy to see unloved guys like Staryu (the pose is fantastic), and the Magnemite line (how do you make them so cute how). My favourites would probably be the Poli line because I adore the sort of water-reflection-style colouring/shading they've got going on. 

If you're still taking Gen I requests, can I ask for the Doduo line to be moved up the list? I'd love to see what you do with them :D


----------



## shy ♡

:D Awr, thankyous. I will move doduo up the list, sure! They're interesting enough for me to be curious too, heh. I've got a dozen or so sketches ready but due to feeling pretty ick lately the art's been slowing down, so. But yes... doduo will be sooner rather than later. :]


----------



## shy ♡

Oddish-line for Vixie. 

























I really don't care for this line at all, and drawing them didn't help. :[ Sorry Vixie.

Also, have some Anthony. I'm thinking of editing his design a bit, possibly, soon-ish. We'll see. In links because there's a lot of them.

1 2 3 4 5 6 Annnd that's all. :]


----------

